# Farbvorschlag Alutech Keiler



## Murcielago (4. September 2008)

Ich möchte meinen Keiler nun Farblich aufwerten
und habe mir da auch schon Gedanken gemacht wie er aussehen sollte...

Farben:
Rot in dem Falle Ducati Rot
und Heck Schwarz Elox


Dazu passend wird dann mein Rad aufgebaut da die Subrosa eh hin sind kommen dann irgendwelche komplett Schwarzen Felgen
Mavic 729 oder der gleichen

Bilder sind nur auf die Schnelle bearbeitet worden 
bin nun gerade dabei das für mein gesamtes Rad umzusetzen


----------



## Frorider Ben (4. September 2008)

Murcielago schrieb:


> Ich möchte meinen Keiler nun Farblich aufwerten
> und habe mir da auch schon Gedanken gemacht wie er aussehen sollte...
> 
> Farben:
> ...



soweit ich weiß hast du doch nen Heck in der alten teamfarbe, das wäre dann gepulvert. Also würde schon mal nen Elox Heck wegfallen, da man nicht auf schon mal gepulverten Rahmen Eloxieren kann.
Außer du kaufst nen neues Heck.

Farbwahl ist sonst ganz ok, Alutech schriftzug auf jedenfall in weiß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WilliWildsau (4. September 2008)

Zu deiner Farbwahl kann ich dir mal ein Bild meiner Hardride reinstellen, hat zwar keinen schwarzen Hinterbau, ist aber rot-schwarz aufgebaut. Vielleicht hilft das Bild ja ein bisschen bei deiner Entscheidung.
Gruß Willi!


----------



## Murcielago (4. September 2008)

@ Benni
Warum kann ich dann kein Elox nehmen?
und wer sagt das meins ein Teamrahmen war/Ist


----------



## Split (4. September 2008)

Das sieht man an Dormantgrün, war die Teamfarbe von 06 glaub ich.
Aber das Rot gefällt mir nicht so


----------



## Murcielago (4. September 2008)

Ahja ok aber mein Rahmen ist kein Teamrahmen ...


----------



## Frorider Ben (4. September 2008)

Murcielago schrieb:


> @ Benni
> Warum kann ich dann kein Elox nehmen?
> und wer sagt das meins ein Teamrahmen war/Ist



Sage ja nicht das es nen Team Rahmen war, sondern dass du die alte Teamlakierung hast granny dormant
Und Rahmen die schon mal gepulvert waren können nicht Eloxiert werden.
Andersherum würde es glaube gehen.


----------



## Murcielago (5. September 2008)

Mir wurde gesagt das es geht ...
man müsste einfach nur das ganze dann polieren


----------



## Aragonion (8. September 2008)

Ich find Dormant Rot besser als dieses Rot hier ist aber ist Geschmacksfrage letzendlich im Auge des Betrachters.
Es geht doch nix über Dormant Grün


----------



## Murcielago (8. September 2008)

Außer das die Farbe Rissig wird... 
sonst habe ich nichts gegen sie
finde sie sogar sehr schön
habe bei Pinkbike ein geiles Foto dazu gefunden
einer mit einem Keiler in Dormant Grün und dazu Passend Grüne Subrosa und der Rest schwarz
sehr Edel in meinen Augen


----------



## Aragonion (9. September 2008)

Liegt das am Pulverbeschichtungs Verfahren mit den Rissen ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Murcielago (10. September 2008)

Kann ich dir garnicht einmal so genau sagen ... muss ich leider ehrlich gestehen

Jü meint nur das beim Nachhrichten des Rahmens mit Pulverung die ersten kleinen Risse angefangen haben und naja das ganze dann sich ein wenig Fortläuft wie Laufmaschen .... bei einer Strumpfhose


----------

